# Combining Short and Long Reverbs for Orchestral Music, what works for you?



## SwedishPug (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi everybody, I've been experimenting with combining convolution reverb with two channels of algorithmic reverb (one long and one short). From what I understand, doing something along these lines is a common technique - soundtracks are recorded in a room and then a short and long reverb are splashed over the entire mix (and the gain is adjusted according to the rhythmical demands of the music). 

Obviously, reverb is one of those things where there is no 'right answer' but I'd love to hear what works well for you and some specifics if you're willing to share. Thanks!


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 16, 2020)

Curious to hear answers to this also.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Jul 16, 2020)

SwedishPug said:


> Hi everybody, I've been experimenting with combining convolution reverb with two channels of algorithmic reverb (one long and one short). From what I understand, doing something along these lines is a common technique - soundtracks are recorded in a room and then a short and long reverb are splashed over the entire mix (and the gain is adjusted according to the rhythmical demands of the music).
> 
> Obviously, reverb is one of those things where there is no 'right answer' but I'd love to hear what works well for you and some specifics if you're willing to share. Thanks!



Could you ellaborate on how exactly you apply the reverbs? It seems an interesting approach


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 16, 2020)

You mean the short reverb goes on instruments playing short articulations and the long reverb going on sustains? Some people divide their strings into long and shorts for that reason and when they export stems for mixing, short strings will be on one bus and long strings on another bus because of the reverb they want to add. I only do that because that's what I've seen from like 4 different sources. The "extra" reverb is mixed in on the send by ear in the mix stage. If the instrument is really dry, then the reverb goes in on the composing part. I was sort of surprised by this because I thought most people wouldn't add extra reverb because it's baked in, but I'm pretty sure the norm is to use short and long reverbs.

As far as the type of reverb convolution or alog, that one seems personal taste. People swear by one or the other. My best reverbs are alog, but I don't have a high end convolution reverb. 

I am curious as to what you mean in your experiments. I imagine you are talking about something completely different.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 16, 2020)

I think he means using one reverb just for early reflections (“short” reverb) as a means to place instruments in a space, and then use another reverb for the tails, in order to glue all instruments and tracks together (“long” reverb).

The first reverb could be combined with some kind of spatial tooling to also 2D or 3D pan an instrument, so these would typically be placed on inserts / for each track. The latter would be placed on one (or several) aux bus(es).

An example would be: use Precedence/Breeze or EAReverb 2 or a convo reverb for “shorts” and then Seventh Heaven or VSR24 or something for “longs”.

Edit: for clarity - shorts = early reflections, very short decay time and NOT spiccato / pizzicato strings (in this post at least!) and longs are reverbs with a longer decay time, NOT sustained strings sounds


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 16, 2020)

^ using the $69 Seventh Heaven convolution reverb



^ using the $50 Valhalla Room algo reverb


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 16, 2020)

Both are excellent reverbs by the way. Affordable but VERY good, both of them.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 16, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> ^ using the $69 Seventh Heaven convolution reverb
> 
> 
> 
> ^ using the $50 Valhalla Room algo reverb



The second video demonstrates the methodology of the thread starter - at least I think so. The first video uses convolution reverb on inserts, as a viable alternative.


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 16, 2020)

Got it. Nice effect and nice video to explain it. I like the song at the end where he moves the instruments forward and back for different parts. 

Is there an advantage to using that technique over using room mics for that kind of placement? I suppose you can automate that if you wanted which is pretty cool.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 16, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Got it. Nice effect and nice video to explain it. I like the song at the end where he moves the instruments forward and back for different parts.
> 
> Is there an advantage to using that technique over using room mics for that kind of placement? I suppose you can automate that if you wanted which is pretty cool.


Not all sample libraries have multiple
mic positions, and some only have center-recorded instruments. And of course as soon as you start to combine different libraries you need to think about creating one “unified” space anyway.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Jul 16, 2020)

Sometimes you can even put short reverbs on entire libraries because the recording is just too dry. I do this with CSS


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Joël Dollié said:


> Sometimes you can even put short reverbs on entire libraries because the recording is just too dry. I do this with CSS



I you REALLY want some cool mixing and mastering lessons (OP and others); check out this man’s tutorials. He is a genius! Thanks @Joël Dollié - for all your free lessons, I’ve watched them all multiple times!


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I you REALLY want some cool mixing and mastering lessons (OP and others); check out this man’s tutorials. He is a genius! Thanks @Joël Dollié - for all your free lessons, I’ve watched them all multiple times!



+1 for @Joël Dollié's tutorial videos. 

A superbly useful resource that's detailed but nevertheless very clearly and simply explained.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The second video demonstrates the methodology of the thread starter - at least I think so. The first video uses convolution reverb on inserts, as a viable alternative.


Hi Doc

Would i be right in thinking that in the first vid using Seventh Heaven he is using a single verb as an insert and using the mix to balance between wet\dry and the ER\LR to balance between them. Whereas on the second he is using 2 separate instance with one for ER and one for LR with a Wet\Dry mix on each one. What i didnt quite grasp in the second is was this an insert or send chain and also does it mean he is sending the output of the ER instance into the LR instance?

In my current template which was based on the Spitfire BBC SO template i have separate ER and LR buses for each section. The instruments in the section are routed to a bus based on articulations such as longs, shorts etc and then it these buses that send to the verb buses. This allows the levels sent to be altered altered based on the articulations. I didnt come up with this but read this was a good level of control to have.

If i was to use the verbs shown in both videos on my send buses would i just set the mix values to 100% on the verbs and then it is the actual send value that controls how much of the corresponding verb is been used


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Whereas on the second he is using 2 separate instance with one for ER and one for LR with a Wet\Dry mix on each one. What i didnt quite grasp in the second is was this an insert or send chain and also does it mean he is sending the output of the ER instance into the LR instance?


Have not rewatched these videos. But IIRC for 7th Heaven it’s all on individual inserts for @Cory Pelizzari nowadays. The Valhalla Room example illustrates the separate usage of ERs for spatialisation and tails to glue all instruments together. I don’t really recall whether he did this all on inserts as well, or if he uses one (or more) sends for the longer reverbs.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> If i was to use the verbs shown in both videos on my send buses would i just set the mix values to 100% on the verbs and then it is the actual send value that controls how much of the corresponding verb is been used


Any reverb that ends up on a send should have a 100% wet setting, yes. Correct.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

The reverb shootout videos that Christian Henson did with Jake Jackson are also very informative. I believe in the most recent video the “long” reverb(s) are on one “master send” for the entire mix.

This is that video:



But there is a separate video where you can watch Jake doing the actual mix of the track they’re using for the shootout:



I think Jake also adresses his usage of reverb somewhere in here ^


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Have not rewatched these videos. But IIRC for 7th Heaven it’s all on individual inserts for @Cory Pelizzari nowadays. The Valhalla Room example illustrates the separate usage of ERs for spatialisation and tails to glue all instruments together. I don’t really recall whether he did this all on inserts as well, or if he uses one (or more) sends for the longer reverbs.


Yeah i notice he does everything as inserts but surely that could become a huge CPU\Memory killer vs using send buses


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Yeah i notice he does everything as inserts but surely that could become a huge CPU\Memory killer vs using send buses


Definitely, depending on the plugins used. But eventually using inserts will have that effect.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Some plugins have been specifically designed to be used in this way. For instance, have a look at 2caudio’s Precedence + Breeze combination (aka the Peanut Butter Jelly bundle). 

I recently got EAReverb 2 which has a nice POS option, designed to place an instrument in a space:






Another reverb that is sometimes mentioned as a means to “spatialize” audio is Eventide SP2016, which has a “distance” slider.

So plugins like these are often used on inserts rather than on a send.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Definitely, depending on the plugins used. But eventually using inserts will have that effect.


Hence why my current template uses 2 sends per section at least its limited to a maxium of 10 instance i thinks.

I guess the obvious question is which would you say would be the best buy

Valhalla Room
Seventh Heaven
EA Reverb 2
Precedence + Breeze


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Hence why my current template uses 2 sends per section at least its limited to a maxium of 10 instance i thinks.
> 
> I guess the obviously question is which would you say would be the best buy
> 
> ...


Such a personal and to an extent maybe even irrelevant question haha *)

I have the first three on this list (and many more). Valhalla has great value for money. But I prefer Seventh Heaven ($69 version here) - it is a convolution reverb but boy do I like its sound.

EAReverb 2 sounds good but I only intend to use it for the early reflections / POS / spatial part. My recent purchase of that one was actually inspired by @CGR who mentioned his usage of Melda MReverb MB on a piano track. That one has a very similar “spacing” feature.

*) watch that Spitfire reverb shootout. I believe Valhalla Room beats the hardware TC6000 and the Bricasti (which the Seventh Heaven emulates). So maybe getting the cheapest good reverb out there is a smart idea! 

Also; the Exponential Audio reverbs are very good and can be bought cheaply these days. I got PhoenixVerb for $9.99, and upgraded it to Nimbus for $29.99. R2 was also on a very good sale recently.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Such a personal and to an extent maybe even irrelevant question haha *)
> 
> I have the first three on this list (and many more). Valhalla has great value for money. But I prefer Seventh Heaven ($69 version here) - it is a convolution reverb but boy do I like its sound.
> 
> ...



Yeah watched the spitfire vids and your right the valhalla did beat the TC6000, i did hear them say though that they were only listening to ER and not to the Tails. Im torn between the valhalla and the seventh heaven

where did you get the EA reverbs so cheap as i just googled it and it takes you to izotope where the phoenixverb is $99


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Yeah watched the spitfire vids and your right the valhalla did beat the TC6000, i did hear them say though that they were only listening to ER and not to the Tails. Im torn between the valhalla and the seventh heaven
> 
> where did you get the EA reverbs so cheap as i just googled it and it takes you to izotope where the phoenixverb is $99


Search this forum. There’s a thread on EA. Sale ended though. KnobCloud had a couple of cheap PhoenixVerb offerings recently. Pluginboutique (I think!) ran those sales. The Nimbus crossgrade may still be up, and I believe owning ANY Izotope product made you eligible... you may wanna check that haha


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 17, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Yeah i notice he does everything as inserts but surely that could become a huge CPU\Memory killer vs using send buses


For me a send bus is something I only have if I intend to use the one reverb setting for many instruments when I'm approaching the end of a mix (same as using a compressor as a bus compressor). As for placing different instruments, I need to control each instrument's reverb settings/style so using the verb as an insert is a must - however this should only be done when preparing for a final mix and can be set and rendered one track at a time to avoid CPU build up. Using reverb as an insert effect during tracking is more of a convenience thing.

When it comes to the Valhalla setup I used, having the ER as an insert mixed to taste running through the LR as an insert mixed to taste provides a much more complex sound than having both at 100% wetness on a send channel, so once again if you want to avoid CPU build up you'd track the instruments dry first, then apply your spacial placement one track at a time rendering as you go (but always remember to keep a backup dry version of the rendered tracks just in case).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> For me a send bus is something I only have if I intend to use the one reverb setting for many instruments when I'm approaching the end of a mix (same as using a compressor as a bus compressor). As for placing different instruments, I need to control each instrument's reverb settings/style so using the verb as an insert is a must - however this should only be done when preparing for a final mix and can be set and rendered one track at a time to avoid CPU build up. Using reverb as an insert effect during tracking is more of a convenience thing.
> 
> When it comes to the Valhalla setup I used, having the ER as an insert mixed to taste running through the LR as an insert mixed to taste provides a much more complex sound than having both at 100% wetness on a send channel, so once again if you want to avoid CPU build up you'd track the instruments dry first, then apply your spacial placement one track at a time rendering as you go (but always remember to keep a backup dry version of the rendered tracks just in case).


Hi Cory. Thank you very much for this!


----------



## Joël Dollié (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I you REALLY want some cool mixing and mastering lessons (OP and others); check out this man’s tutorials. He is a genius! Thanks @Joël Dollié - for all your free lessons, I’ve watched them all multiple times!



Thank you so much! That means a lot


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Joël Dollié said:


> Thank you so much! That means a lot


Your stuff, Cory’s stuff. Chris Siu, my pal @Simeon. Cream of the crop. I have never learned so much.


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Some plugins have been specifically designed to be used in this way. For instance, have a look at 2caudio’s Precedence + Breeze combination (aka the Peanut Butter Jelly bundle).
> 
> I recently got EAReverb 2 which has a nice POS option, designed to place an instrument in a space:
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for the Eventide sp2016 to go on sale because I might buy that if it does. How do you like the Earverb 2? It's cheaper than the Evantide.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> I've been waiting for the Eventide sp2016 to go on sale because I might buy that if it does. How do you like the Earverb 2? It's cheaper than the Evantide.


I got both of them from forum members. Even cheaper, for way below 50% of the MSRP.

EAReverb2 is a very good reverb, but I must admit I have actually only used the ER / POS bit. I reckon it is a truly good sounding reverb overall, but for most of my needs I turn to Seventh Heaven and VSR24. So I need to test it more before I have a better opinion! The POS function however is brilliant!

Eventide SP2016 is a very good “emulation” of a legendary hardware unit, that actually sounds VERY good and I could easily see someone using it as a workhorse “go to” reverb.


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I got both of them from forum members. Even cheaper, for way below 50% of the MSRP.
> 
> EAReverb2 is a very good reverb, but I must admit I have actually only used the ER / POS bit. I reckon it is a truly good sounding reverb overall, but for most of my needs I turn to Seventh Heaven and VSR24. So I need to test it more before I have a better opinion! The POS function however is brilliant!
> 
> Eventide SP2016 is a very good “emulation” of a legendary hardware unit, that actually sounds VERY good and I could easily see someone using it as a workhorse “go to” reverb.


I watched Alan Meyerson use the Evantide 2016 plugin just to add a little depth, I don't think he even used the option to move it forward or back but he says don't do that more than 20 percent on it or it sounds processed. I like watching this guy mix as he does really small subtle things that just bring out the music. He also does a good job just explaining why he's doing certain effects as he goes along. I also just like that he applies a lot of subtle seemingly simply things that just improve the mix. He just knows what choices to make from his experience, but doesn't overdo it.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 17, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> For me a send bus is something I only have if I intend to use the one reverb setting for many instruments when I'm approaching the end of a mix (same as using a compressor as a bus compressor). As for placing different instruments, I need to control each instrument's reverb settings/style so using the verb as an insert is a must - however this should only be done when preparing for a final mix and can be set and rendered one track at a time to avoid CPU build up. Using reverb as an insert effect during tracking is more of a convenience thing.
> 
> When it comes to the Valhalla setup I used, having the ER as an insert mixed to taste running through the LR as an insert mixed to taste provides a much more complex sound than having both at 100% wetness on a send channel, so once again if you want to avoid CPU build up you'd track the instruments dry first, then apply your spacial placement one track at a time rendering as you go (but always remember to keep a backup dry version of the rendered tracks just in case).



thanks for this Cory and whilst my approach is a little different to yours I do appreciate your input and feedback

I am setting up verbs for each section so I can tune the verb for the section. Then having the er/lr as separate sends I control position/depth based on send levels. What I do lose is the ability to send the er into the lr like you did with Valhalla room


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 17, 2020)

Joël Dollié said:


> Sometimes you can even put short reverbs on entire libraries because the recording is just too dry. I do this with CSS



Whoa I’ve been looking for a channel like this! Perfect!


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 20, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> When it comes to the Valhalla setup I used, having the ER as an insert mixed to taste running through the LR as an insert mixed to taste provides a much more complex sound than having both at 100% wetness on a send channel, so once again if you want to avoid CPU build up you'd track the instruments dry first, then apply your spacial placement one track at a time rendering as you go (but always remember to keep a backup dry version of the rendered tracks just in case).



Cory would you recommend the 7thHeaven or Valhalla reverb and would you ever use the 7thHeaven in the same way you did the Valhalla?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 20, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Cory would you recommend the 7thHeaven or Valhalla reverb and would you ever use the 7thHeaven in the same way you did the Valhalla?


7th Heaven is almost the same price as Valhalla so I'd definitely recommend it, although Valhalla would be my second choice because of how affordable and flexible it is (but not very good for percussion still).

Using the ER, LR setup is something I'd only use for Valhalla as 7th Heaven already has an ER and LR running parallel. 

Also, although 7th Heaven Pro does have heaps more control and presets I honestly haven't used it on a project once yet because the standard version seems to get the job done every time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Cory would you recommend the 7thHeaven or Valhalla reverb and would you ever use the 7thHeaven in the same way you did the Valhalla?


Cory actually did another video about Seventh Heaven, next to the two that I already linked. If you watch this, you’ll get a pretty good idea about which reverb he prefers


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


>



The doctor strikes again 

ive been playing with 7thheaven and Valhalla like Corys vids. The one thing he said above is that he doesn’t use 7thheaven like the Valhalla as it has er and lr in parallel but I don’t understand or see this. to me both verbs work and have the same controls


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> The doctor strikes again


Hehe, my pleasure.

As for Cory’s explanation, I believe he means 7th Heaven gives you control over both ER and LR in one instance of a preset that works for him soundwise, whereas he would need two instances of Room to get the same results. Not sure though why the latter would be true.

@Cory Pelizzari Are we missing something here? I do not use Valhalla much so I may have totally misunderstood the actual reason for you to have two separate instances open.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hehe, my pleasure.
> 
> As for Cory’s explanation, I believe he means 7th Heaven gives you control over both ER and LR in one instance of a preset that works for him soundwise, whereas he would need two instances of Room to get the same results. Not sure though why the latter would be true.
> 
> @Cory Pelizzari Are we missing something here? I do not use Valhalla much so I may have totally misunderstood the actual reason for you to have two separate instances open.



yeah from what I can see n read they both have the same control, Valhalla says depth controls the balance between er and lr where 7th has a dial called er/lr

I do get in the Valhalla instance he feeds the out of the ER into the LR, so the LR is getting a part dry signal and part ER wet signal


----------



## Akarin (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm in no way a reverb expert but I use a technique that does the job and I've made a video about it:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I'm in no way a reverb expert but I use a technique that does the job and I've made a video about it:



Is Bob in there? Thanks for the video - and don’t sell yourself short - I’ve recently discovered your tutorials (the one about using ensemble patches, which has really sent me off doing exactly what you proposed) - and your stuff is really good and helpful.


----------



## Akarin (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Is Bob in there? Thanks for the video - and don’t sell yourself short - I’ve recently discovered your tutorials (the one about using ensemble patches, which has really sent me off doing exactly what you proposed) - and your stuff is really good and helpful.



Hahah, thanks! No, no Bob. I do the talking


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 21, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> yeah from what I can see n read they both have the same control, Valhalla says depth controls the balance between er and lr where 7th has a dial called er/lr
> 
> I do get in the Valhalla instance he feeds the out of the ER into the LR, so the LR is getting a part dry signal and part ER wet signal


I think Cory may perhaps just have misunderstood the depth parameter of Valhalla Room. But it doesn't matter. He shows two viable ways of working with reverb.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I think Cory may perhaps just have misunderstood the depth parameter of Valhalla Room. But it doesn't matter. He shows two viable ways of working with reverb.


Most important takeways of Cory’s way of working for me were:

1) the use of pretty dry instruments when tracking

2) using dedicated reverb settings on inserts, rather than using (group or master) bus sends

3) the very good sound of Seventh Heaven. Cory really sold me on that one.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hehe, my pleasure.
> 
> As for Cory’s explanation, I believe he means 7th Heaven gives you control over both ER and LR in one instance of a preset that works for him soundwise, whereas he would need two instances of Room to get the same results. Not sure though why the latter would be true.
> 
> @Cory Pelizzari Are we missing something here? I do not use Valhalla much so I may have totally misunderstood the actual reason for you to have two separate instances open.


7th Heaven uses an early and late impulse response so it inherently behaves differently than Room, which is an algorithmic reverb. With Room, having complete control over the predelay, filter, length and mix for both an ER and LR is what I need to do to get the same kind of depth I'd get from one instance of 7th Heaven. If you side by side the two reverbs you'll hear the difference in depth, where 7th Heaven can sound well placed in one instance using a dry sound source while Room handles the same source completely differently. I think the main point is that with 7th Heaven you can get a great result in less than half a minute.

Either way both 7th Heaven and Room are top notch affordable reverbs - one convolution and the other algorithmic - so having both is a good thing for different styles of application. So if you really want that Valhalla sound but you want complete control over a separate ER and LR, using two instances gives you a ton of flexibility.


----------



## Marsen (Jul 21, 2020)

SwedishPug said:


> Hi everybody, I've been experimenting with combining convolution reverb with two channels of algorithmic reverb (one long and one short). From what I understand, doing something along these lines is a common technique - soundtracks are recorded in a room and then a short and long reverb are splashed over the entire mix (and the gain is adjusted according to the rhythmical demands of the music).
> 
> Obviously, reverb is one of those things where there is no 'right answer' but I'd love to hear what works well for you and some specifics if you're willing to share. Thanks!



I posted it before, but this might help:


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 21, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I'm in no way a reverb expert but I use a technique that does the job and I've made a video about it:



I miss Bob on this one.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 21, 2020)

Well having watched the spitfire video along with the double jug one I realised something. They never talk about ER or LR they just have 2 verbs a convo and an algo which are on separate aux channels and each instrument is sent into both at the same level. The send level how much of the verb pair is heard. The did point out that also the levels for shorts vs longs is different.

I tried this setup using 7thheaven and Valhalla and really like it. So @doctoremmet and @Cory Pelizzari I blame you both for costing me $119 

so my template based on the bbcso one has each section routing its instruments to articulation busses e.g. strings long, strings short, strings pizz etc. I then have 2 sends from each buss to the 2 verbs, these then route to the strings bus along with the articulation busses. For the whole orchestra I have approx 12 verbs in effect

the one issue I have found using a send is trying to push an instrument back in depth. If the reverb was an insert it’s easy as you change the mix to have more wet than dry, with send the best you achieve is 50:50. One option is to make the send pre fader so decrease volume means your hearing more wet send.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> I tried this setup using 7thheaven and Valhalla and really like it. So @doctoremmet and @Cory Pelizzari I blame you both for costing me $119


Haha. Sorry! But now you have great sounding mixes! Glad to have been of help, in the sense that I was one Cory video ahead of you haha. Cheers.


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 30, 2020)

Here is a good vid by Jake Jackson talking about mixing. At 26 mins he talks about using two reverbs. I'm sure he uses them to move things forward and back, but he seems to always use two verbs because it just sounds good with two. The whole vid is worth watching.


----------

